# Is it frowned upon to convert to a different martial art?



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I currently do Ju-Jitsu but even before I started Ju-Jitsu I always wanted to do Kung-Fu but there were no Kung-Fu clubs near where I lived but one has just opened up and I want to join but I'll fell like a traiter if I quit Ju-Jitsu. I can't afford to do both. What do I do?


----------



## rframe (Apr 6, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> I currently do Ju-Jitsu but even before I started Ju-Jitsu I always wanted to do Kung-Fu but there were no Kung-Fu clubs near where I lived but one has just opened up and I want to join but I'll fell like a traiter if I quit Ju-Jitsu. I can't afford to do both. What do I do?



It's a hobby.  Do what you want.


----------



## billc (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, to start, legally change your name, move one town over and sneak over to the new place.  Disavow any family or friends from your old life and live in the shadows of our world as you train...

But seriously,  if you want to do Kung fu you should try it.  Keep in mind, you may not like the kung fu offered, the instructor or any other things about the school once you are there, but you should still make the effort.  That being the case, explain to your instructor that you would like to try kung fu out but would like to keep the door open for coming back.  Tell him you would probably do both, but can't afford to do them at the same time right now.  His reaction will be instructive to your future with him as well.   A good instructor will wish you luck and let you know if it doesn't work out you can come back any time.  If he gets irritated, you know he has some problems that may manifest down the road any way.  Life is short.  Schools open and close and you never know when an opportunity to train in an art will disapear.   Go and try out the kung fu school because wanting to be there will affect how you train in the jujutsu anyway.  You will always wonder about the other school, and until you try it, it will always be on your mind.  Good luck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> I currently do Ju-Jitsu but even before I started Ju-Jitsu I always wanted to do Kung-Fu but there were no Kung-Fu clubs near where I lived but one has just opened up and I want to join but I'll fell like a traiter if I quit Ju-Jitsu. I can't afford to do both. What do I do?




First you find out what style of Kung Fu it is because if they do not know it other than it being Kung Fu they are not teaching Chinese Martial Arts.

Here is a short list of what you say when you say Kung Fu


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 6, 2012)

Martial arts were created as tools to serve the individuals who practice them.  People were not created as subjects to serve the individual martial arts.

If you're going to practice a martial art, do it because it gives you something that you enjoy or is helpful in your life - not because you think you have some sort of duty to the school to practice that same art forever.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2012)

Spend one month training at both. 

1) Make sure you like what they offer not just what you think they will offer.
2) Make sure it fits with your schedule as they may offer classes at times you cannot make
3) Make sure the costs are still affordable 6 months and a year down the road. Yes things change, but if there is a scheduled change, you need to know about it up front. 
4) If or when you decide to leave a club, be an adult and talk to the instructor. Explain it was nothing personal, but that you have alwas wanted to train in "X" and that you do not want to be a distraction in their class. Yes many will be upset about lossing a student. Some for the money, others for the ego, and yet others for the lost opportunity to teach. Of you are upfront they should be as well. If not then you have learned something as well. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2012)

I've converted a few times.  Part of the process is figuring out what method is the best one for you.  This sometimes means leaving one thing to do another.  I've never had a problem with it, nobody has ever given me any grief.  I try to leave an old school on good terms and not burn bridges.  That doesn't always work, but I try, it's the best way to leave.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 7, 2012)

Is it frowned upon? Yes, mainly by your current instructor who looses a student. But as you are paying to learn, shouldn't you be learning what you want, if it is possibe?


----------



## mmartist (Apr 10, 2012)

There are a lot of styles of kung fu. You have to find which one exactly do you like most and suits you best. It's good to go to the club and see what exactly they teach.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Does the new school offer a discounted trial period?  I would try it out and then make a final decision as to switching schools or not.  I've had to switch more times than I can count it's not fun, but unfortunately its more common than you would think.


----------



## burleighgirly (Apr 20, 2012)

You are on your own path, are you not? 

I myself have only trained one art, however I have trained with many who have previously trained another art - although I don't think they were active in that art when they converted, which I suspect is part of your difficulty. I know in my martial art, we are all family. Leaving that to go to another art might be difficult. Still, follow your path. Realise that you current art will have given you some habits that may not be compatible with your new art, and there may be obstacles to overcome. Some good advice above!


----------



## Zenjael (Apr 20, 2012)

Im notorious on this board for cross-training in styles. That being said, it is only a nono if you have a teacher who declares that. Most teachers however can see the wisdom in other approaches. I think it's where the addage stems from, if you put all the great masters in a room together, they'd agree with each other.

They may not encourage it, but if you do not weaken your other training, I would see no reason not to support potential growth if you were my student. I think the greatest concern you should have is to convey to your teacher that you would like to do this, and get his input. If he finds it offensive, well, I'm not sure I would keep the teacher. I've always found my instructors, teachers, and masters to be very supportive of cross-training styles. Some even trained me in multiple, so it is doable. Just have confidence, and remember your foundation, and I believe you will do well. The fact you are looking into the matter before just jumping into a new program tells me you have more than the mental attitude required to actually effectuate cross-style training.


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, you have only been training JJ for a month or two.  This, in my opinion, is the best possible time to try out different schools.  Give the Kung Fu school a month or so (do not sign a contract!!) and see what you think.


----------



## Zenjael (Apr 20, 2012)

burleighgirly said:


> You are on your own path, are you not?
> 
> I myself have only trained one art, however I have trained with many who have previously trained another art - although I don't think they were active in that art when they converted, which I suspect is part of your difficulty. I know in my martial art, we are all family. Leaving that to go to another art might be difficult. Still, follow your path. Realise that you current art will have given you some habits that may not be compatible with your new art, and there may be obstacles to overcome. Some good advice above!



You are so right. When I left my Moo Duk Kwan for a much superior school which taught Chung Do Kwan, I could only do so on the condition that I told my former teacher, who I'd known since before I can really remember at 3-4, why I was leaving, which at the time had been because I thought he was a bad teacher. Looking back, I realize he actually was not as poor as I thought, but doing so broke my heart. I understand completely why leaving that kind of people is so hard- they are in many ways your family. 

I would say I regret doing that, but the training I received is among the best you can find where I live, and he has left a deep cultural impact in martial arts. If you ever see the power ranger (who inspired many in turn to begin training, I know he did me, though we all do eventually mature ) that was the teacher of chung Do Kwan's work. But it hurts me to think about it, because the look I saw in my former teacher's eyes are not one I'll ever forget. All I can say is that sometimes you have to sacrifice to grow in martial arts, but what you choose to give up, is up to you. I just hope you aren't in that kind of situation, and never will be. I think that goes mainly for the OP, but I think it applicable toward everyone.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 20, 2012)

Zenjael said:


> If you ever see the power ranger that was the teacher of chung Do Kwan's work.



Ill just be seated here giggling.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 21, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Ill just be seated here giggling.



I was at a tournament once and a fellow competitor informed us all, apparently with seriousness, that he had a 'secret' move he was going to put on us during sparring that he had seen in a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie.  Yeah, seriously.  He was eliminated in the first round.  I guess Turtle Power failed him.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 21, 2012)

Its your money, learn where/what you want to learn.  Just be respectful and honest with your current teacher why you are leaving and understand you might be burning a bridge, depending upon your teacher.


----------



## Tswolfman (Apr 21, 2012)

couldnt have said it better what ever you do do it with respect to your current teacher whenever and however possible.


----------



## Zenjael (Apr 22, 2012)

> Ill just be seated here giggling.



I do too at times. I never said him a great martial artist- merely he is among those who have inspired people to take up the art through public media.

Isn't that enough to consider something worth prospective merit. How many people can most martial artists say have been able to truly inspire people to begin. And further, that those people would stay with the art far longer than the general crowd who begin, and even get to 1st dan.

It may be laughable to some to consider the power rangers, but some of the most general reasons for joining, are from youngsters watching movies, and television, and desiring to be like that.

How is that laughable, when that directly leads to people actually worthy of being called master? I know one person who joined because of an anime show, and he's among the best martial artists I know, though he has grown remarkably from those youthful roots when he began.

Just because some mine join for asinine reasons, does not mean they do not become martial artists worth respective when they mature, and change their reason from wanting to be like those they see, and being the best they can be, through commitment to the art, rather than learning how to throw a kamehameha.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 22, 2012)

Zenjael said:


> I do too at times. I never said him a great martial artist- merely he is among those who have inspired people to take up the art through public media.
> 
> Isn't that enough to consider something worth prospective merit. How many people can most martial artists say have been able to truly inspire people to begin. And further, that those people would stay with the art far longer than the general crowd who begin, and even get to 1st dan.
> 
> ...




Hey dude, I hear you. When I was a kid, I wanted to study martial arts ("_Learn *kuhrotty*!"_ :lol: ) because I wanted to emulate a fantasy character as well.................

...of course, it wasn't some spastic-plastic technobabbling teenager, it was _Bond, *James* Bond_.....

.....so I spent a lot of time trying to get laid, too....:lfao:


----------



## WCman1976 (May 27, 2012)

Grasshopper22,

The only way you should feel bad is if you had to pay several months of tuition for your current school, and switching would mean you paid all that money for nothing. But in that case, the only thing being hurt would be your wallet...not the teacher's feelings. I am sure he is used to students coming and going. Seriously though, I would say go and sit in on the kung fu class first before you make a decision to switch. Good luck!


----------



## GaryR (May 27, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> I currently do Ju-Jitsu but even before I started Ju-Jitsu I always wanted to do Kung-Fu but there were no Kung-Fu clubs near where I lived but one has just opened up and I want to join but I'll fell like a traiter if I quit Ju-Jitsu. I can't afford to do both. What do I do?



I think it depends on how long you have been doing Ju jitsu, If its a sufficient amount of time 6 months +, the quit for awhile. If so, go do some kung fu, you can always go back to JJ mix/match what works/doesn't for you.


----------



## FluidSound (Jul 8, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> I currently do Ju-Jitsu but even before I started Ju-Jitsu I always wanted to do Kung-Fu but there were no Kung-Fu clubs near where I lived but one has just opened up and I want to join but I'll fell like a traiter if I quit Ju-Jitsu. I can't afford to do both. What do I do?



My Tai Chi teacher said something to me once. "If you ever feel like you're ready to move up in Tai Chi or that this martial art doesn't suit you, feel free to move on to something. I'm not here to hold you down." Anyways, try it out. If you feel as if you like it better, go for it. Do what YOU want to do. It isn't about feeling like a traitor, it's about finding something that suits you or you enjoy.


----------



## Takai (Jul 8, 2012)

As long as you are not in a contract. As long as you are respectful and have a good instructor you should not have an issue. You cannot dictate what another individuals response will be but this is a personal decision. And you are the only "person" who can make it. You try not to burn bridges but, the decision isn't really yours, is it?

I have changed schools and arts several times. Sometimes it is easy, sometimes it is hard. I absolutely love training with my current instructor. (I like the whole garage student thing.) However, when I made the decision to train with him I had to tell my former instructor (who had just worked out a schedule to start training me again) that I would not be returning. That was hard. His response, "Good for you. I look forward to see what you have learned next time you come by."


----------

